# Best Hang-on tank protein skimmer?



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

My system is going to need a hang-on tank (external) protein skimmer (I don't have a drilled tank). Does anyone have any recommendations on models that perform well and aren't too noisy? (Price doesn't really matter at this point.)


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Its an internal hang on but I love my hydor slim skim. Its totally silent skims like a beast and doesnt need to be constantly set....also it skims the water surface which is important when you dont have an overflow/sump. Great little unit good for up to 60g
How big is your tank?


----------



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

It's a 66 gallon. Internal hang-ons I've tried bang into the light fixture canopy due to clearance issues, so that's why I was looking for an external.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Makes sense. I could see how it would be an issue it takes 4'' of clearance.
Remora C pro is a good unit I had one in the past they have great reviews theres a newer model out too the remora c pro-s I've heard good things about too...and JL has them on sale right now...free shipping over 100$ too if you dont feel like driving lol

Ive heard good things about reef octopus and tunze too

Goodluck


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm currently using the Aqua C Remora Pro on my 46g. It's a bit noisy but works great! I have to put it on the side since there isn't enough clearance in the back. Im also running a Remora with a EV-120 on the 120g. Runs great as well but I will recommend the Pro for your 66g.

Some pics of the Aqua C Remora Pro running on my 46g:


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

I too use the Aqua C Remora and would recomend it. Make sure to get teh cup with the spout, the cups kinda small so if you leave it for a couple of days having the drain option is nice. I ended up drilling mine to make a drain so I could go away on the weekend and not have it fill up...


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I have an aqua remora too, would recommend it. You can put a sponge inside to maoe it quieter, but it's a great skimmer.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

no a coral life it over flowed 3 times ina set of 4 months and was loud


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> no a coral life it over flowed 3 times ina set of 4 months and was loud


That was my very first skimmer. Bought it used in mint condition for $30! What a great deal! Not!!!!! I ran it with the overflow draining to a 5gal bucket.... Lol. I got raid of it after 2 months.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my remora, mine is not noisy at all


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a Deltec MCE600...awesome and quiet. Not cheap but you get what you pay for. My only complaint was the cup was smaller than I like....but probably mainly cuz I'm lazy.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I've ran all of these skimmers and the Deltec is the best if you don't mind spending the extra coin. 
For something unobtrusive in tank, I recommend the tunze 9006. It basically looks like a wave box, and works well. I am using one on my 100 gallon reef and its great.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i had tube in 5 gal it went nuts and dumpt water on floor lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> i had tube in 5 gal it went nuts and dumpt water on floor lol


Haaha! That's why I call it Coralife "Stupid" Skimmer instead of "Super" Skimmer. Lol


----------



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone. Looks like I'm going with the Deltec.


----------

